The Six Dumbest Ideas in Computer Security (2005) - eropple
======
vcanales
This is (probably) the link:
[http://www.ranum.com/security/computer_security/editorials/d...](http://www.ranum.com/security/computer_security/editorials/dumb/)

------
JakDrako
Passwords that are restricted to a very short length and/or with a limited
character set.

------
sds111
Having to become a math major to get a CS degree.

~~~
eropple
Can you explain what you mean by this? I certainly am no math major, but I
have a CS degree.

Also, how does this relate to ideas in computer security?

------
AnimalMuppet
The link points back to this page.

